# Arbeitstage berechnen



## tschitscho (4. März 2009)

Ich möchte im Excel verschiedene Daten berechnen.
Ich habe ein Datum X und möchte da z.B 3-21 Arbeitstage (z.T. mit Samstag) abziehen.
Die Funktion Networkdays ist mir bereits über den Weg gelaufen, konnte aber nicht viel damit rechnen. 
Kann mir bitte jemand helfen? 
Dankeschön


----------



## KaiBone (4. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab mal kurz etwas rumgestöbert und hier gefunden:
Funktion Arbeitstage

Gruß Kai


----------



## tschitscho (4. März 2009)

Ganz genau das! Danke


----------

